# Help - my dog ate some onions



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I made some chicken stock for a soup recipe yesterday, and while in a hurry to leave out the door, didn't put it away. Apparently, Aero took the entire metal bowl to the floor and ate all. The problem is there were about 2 cooked onions in the mess. Being that he's a 100 pound dog, and does not normally eat onions or garlic, what problems should I be aware of? He seems to be acting the way he normally does when I get home, but should I be greatly alarmed, even if he does not change his behavior in the next day or two?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I have no idea but perhaps a phone call to the emergency vet would be the best bet? I hope he is ok.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Get him to a vet. The symptoms may not occur immediately.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Go to the vet. Here is a list of things that the poison center says to have in terms of info:

ASPCA | What To Do If Your Pet Is Poisoned

*Call the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center *

The telephone number is *(888) 426-4435*. There is a $65 consultation fee for this service. 
Be ready with the following information: 


The species, breed, age, sex, weight and number of animals involved.
The animal's symptoms.
Information regarding the exposure, including the agent (if known), the amount of the agent involved and the time elapsed since the time of exposure.
Have the product container/packaging available for reference.
*This is very serious. *

Toxicology Brief: Allium species poisoning in dogs and cats - Veterinary Medicine



> *Onions* and garlic contain the toxic ingredient thiosulphate. Onions are more of a danger.
> 
> *Dogs* affected by onion toxicity will develop haemolytic anaemia, where the pet's red blood cells burst while circulating in its body. Symptoms include Hemolytic Anemia, labored breathing, liver damage, vomiting, diarrhea, discolored urine.
> 
> *The poisoning* in dogs occurs a few days after the pet has eaten the onion. All forms of onion can be a problem including dehydrated onions, raw onions, cooked onions and table scraps containing cooked onions and/or garlic. Left over pizza, Chinese dishes and commercial baby food containing onion, sometimes fed as a supplement to puppies, can cause illness.


Toxic Foods and Plants for Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

call the poison center (number listed).
go to your Vet or the E-Vet. hopefully
there's no side effects. teach your dog not
to counter surf. good luck.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

doggiedad, I am thinking from what I am reading that there will be potentially deadly side effects in a couple of days. He definitely needs to get to a vet now. I don't want to be discouraging, just want to make sure that the seriousness of the situation is clear so that Aero gets to the vet very soon, I truly hope all turns out okay.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

This what I read; 
A dose equal to 1.5-3% of the dog's weight - 1.5 to 3 pounds of onion in the case of 100 pound dog - is enough to produce clinically-important hematologic changes in a dog that size. But that's not a lethal dose, and that's a *lot* of onion.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Better safe than sorry, I hope we get an update!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Dog should be taken to the vet immediately to be given a drug that causes vomiting, then charcoal to coat the stomach and intestines to prevent absorption... this is critical.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Dog should be taken to the vet immediately to be given a drug that causes vomiting, then charcoal to coat the stomach and intestines to prevent absorption... this is critical.


Said the soup was made yesterday, so im assuming time has passed since the dog ate the onions, vomiting will do nothing to help it after it has digested.

Good luck, hope your dog is ok.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

bianca said:


> I'm sorry I have no idea but perhaps a phone call to the emergency vet would be the best bet? I hope he is ok.


He seems to be acting normal, and his stools appear normal as well. I did call around, and they said symptoms would show up in 1-3 days if at all.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Said the soup was made yesterday, so im assuming time has passed since the dog ate the onions, vomiting will do nothing to help it after it has digested.
> 
> Good luck, hope your dog is ok.


It was actually chicken stock - I think he was going after the chicken primarily (so it wasn't ONLY onions that he ate). It was made on Sunday, and I don't know if it makes a difference, but it had been simmering for over 6 hours.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> This what I read;
> A dose equal to 1.5-3% of the dog's weight - 1.5 to 3 pounds of onion in the case of 100 pound dog - is enough to produce clinically-important hematologic changes in a dog that size. But that's not a lethal dose, and that's a *lot* of onion.


I'm guessing in that case that he probably had a dose about .5-1% of his total weight, considering that very little was left of any of the veggies and meat after letting my stock simmer for 6 hours. He doesn't seem to be acting different yet, but I'm still pretty concerned nonetheless. I did call the poison control center and several emergency vets, but I really can't afford right now to take Aero to the vet. I hate to admit it, but I can't.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> did call the poison control center and several emergency vets, but I really can't afford right now to take Aero to the vet. I hate to admit it, but I can't.


What did the poison center and e-Vets say?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

pkhoury said:


> I'm guessing in that case that he probably had a dose about .5-1% of his total weight, considering that very little was left of any of the veggies and meat after letting my stock simmer for 6 hours. He doesn't seem to be acting different yet, but I'm still pretty concerned nonetheless. I did call the poison control center and several emergency vets, but I really can't afford right now to take Aero to the vet. I hate to admit it, but I can't.


I might consider that a life threatening emergency. I do not know if IMOM will or not, but IMOM Financial Aid - Intro start there. 

They also have other places that may be able to help. There are a few in CA I believe. They also have a PDF with ways to get some money. You have to apply for CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures first and get denied. 

If you send an app in to them, tell them that you followed my (Jean's) signature from a GSD forum.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

pkhoury said:


> I'm guessing in that case that he probably had a dose about .5-1% of his total weight, considering that very little was left of any of the veggies and meat after letting my stock simmer for 6 hours. He doesn't seem to be acting different yet, but I'm still pretty concerned nonetheless. I did call the poison control center and several emergency vets, but I really can't afford right now to take Aero to the vet. I hate to admit it, but I can't.


Have any of these Vets given any facts about quantities?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

From Dr Sophia Yin's blog;

One fourth of a cup can make a 20-pound dog sick while several cups may be needed to make a large dog sick


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

After reading several vets blogs,I'd say your dog is in no danger. They all say he has to eat large quantities.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

FWIW - anytime your dog eats something he shouldn't - a flower, chocolate, rat poison, onions, grapes - if you know quickly - dose him with hydrogen perioxide mixed with a little water wtih a 60cc syringe or a turkey baster....make him throw up....had some dogs get into rat poison (new kind, not the one that VitK fixes)...probably saved their lives because I **KNEW** to do that immediately. Follow up with charcoal treatments - this was potentially deadly.....the onions in the quantity your dog got are probably lower risk.....

Just something every dog owner SHOULD KNOW!!!

Keep peroxide available - big bottles of it - in your first aid supplies.

Lee


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think the fear of onions is a bit overblown. I had a dog that used to eat onions all the time, before anyone knew they were toxic to dogs. Soup, meat, leftover dishes, I used to let my dog clean up and all kinds of stuff had onions in it. When I first heard that onions were toxic, I asked my vet about it and he scoffed, saying the amount of onions it would take to make a dog sick is more than they ever could, or would, eat. I guess it would be more of a concern with a smaller dog.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> FWIW - anytime your dog eats something he shouldn't - a flower, chocolate, rat poison, onions, grapes - if you know quickly - dose him with hydrogen perioxide mixed with a little water wtih a 60cc syringe or a turkey baster....make him throw up....had some dogs get into rat poison (new kind, not the one that VitK fixes)...probably saved their lives because I **KNEW** to do that immediately. Follow up with charcoal treatments - this was potentially deadly.....the onions in the quantity your dog got are probably lower risk.....
> 
> Just something every dog owner SHOULD KNOW!!!
> 
> ...


That's very good to know. Thank you. I do have an old bottle of hydrogen peroxide, but I'll get a new one. I was also meaning to replace my old out of date Gas X. Stuff I hope I never need, but want on hand anyway.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> What did the poison center and e-Vets say?


Pretty much what everyone else said - if he gets anemia, it would show up within 1-3 days. I did ask my neighbor about it, and he said that Aero should be okay at this point. His credentials? He's a vet tech at a clinic based out of a prominent veterinary clinic and his wife is in her 2nd year of vet school.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

For your size dog, 2 onions should not be too bad. Can only hope at this point.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> Pretty much what everyone else said - if he gets anemia, it would show up within 1-3 days. I did ask my neighbor about it, and he said that Aero should be okay at this point. His credentials? He's a vet tech at a clinic based out of a prominent veterinary clinic and his wife is in her 2nd year of vet school.


Well, I am definitely hoping for the best. Good looking pupper you got there if it is the one in your avatar.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> After reading several vets blogs,I'd say your dog is in no danger. They all say he has to eat large quantities.


Thank you all for helping to allay my fears. I figured it would be a mass quantity, but most internet sources didn't really specify what was considered a mass quantity, relative to the size of the dog.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> Thank you all for helping to allay my fears. I figured it would be a mass quantity, but most internet sources didn't really specify what was considered a mass quantity, relative to the size of the dog.


As an update, Aero seems to be okay without any changes in behavior, with the sole exception that he seems to have a little bit more energy this week.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> As an update, Aero seems to be okay without any changes in behavior, with the sole exception that he seems to have a little bit more energy this week.


Yay, so glad to hear. I bet also a huge relief to you


----------

